# semi homade sidewalk plow



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Heres a project i've been working on just for fun, its an 89 craftman tractor, i have a 48" plow, havent used it besides playing around the shop lot.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

That needs a better seat on it.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice. How close are the tires in the rear? Will chains rub?


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

..its an 89 craftsman tractor it doesnt really need a crazy seat its more of a keep myself busy kind of project


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

That's it? Needs a better seat...?

Looks like an interesting project. I'd be interested in more pictures of the dual rear end conversion.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont really have pictures of the dual tire install, but basically its a back half of a similar year tractor. Both axels have 5-speed transmissions on them with separate shifters, the fist axel is belt driven, The plan for the the second axel is to be chain driven off the first transmission. I just havent got the right chain to power the second axel.
The tires are about two inches apart, i do not think chains will rub, but i do not think i would have to run two sets of chains just on the front or rear axels in order to get traction. Plus im not planning on running it in a situation where snow removal in necessary. Its a hobby project, we have several snowblowers and shovelers


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

It does look bad ass. It would be even better if you could get the front wheels powered too!


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

bullettooth81;1180994 said:


> It does look bad ass. It would be even better if you could get the front wheels powered too!


I considered this, it would be unstoppable, but it has an 1989 11hp motor in it, and i have already blown up a similar motor by asking too much from it


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

affekonig;1180984 said:


> That's it? Needs a better seat...?
> 
> Looks like an interesting project. I'd be interested in more pictures of the dual rear end conversion.


Yeah, it needs a better seat and a beer cooler on the back. Then it will be the ultimate outdoor country music festival cruiser. Oooh yeah, needs a gun rack too. Thumbs Up

I'm serious. I dig it. I have a Case 448 and a 446 that has a toasted motor, I may have to do a scaled up version of this.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats cool!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just thinking outload, but could you run chains from the front to the back track style?
would you then need to power the rear tires?

just wondering. add some weight for traction but then your gonna loose steering.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i thought about making the rear on tracks but figured they'd wear out fast and make steering more difficult than it already is..plus this is low budget


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

cool project


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats cool it needs a dual axle trailer fender out of diamond plate though, to make it blend better,


----------

